# Any suggestions about spraypainting sides and back?



## cvillanueva21 (Mar 10, 2008)

Does anyone have any pictures/videos of a tank with the sides and back painted black?
Does it have that "endless" look?
Can anyone who has done this offer advice? 
Would this be appropriate for a 120 gallon mixed african tank?


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I have done this several times. I wouldn't recommend spray paint. I just use a flat black latex house paint. Its cheaper and If you dont like it it is a hundred times easier to get back off. Dont worry about streaking as it should require a couple coats. IMHO painted backs look awesome.


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

SupeDM said:


> I have done this several times. I wouldn't recommend spray paint. I just use a flat black latex house paint. Its cheaper and If you dont like it it is a hundred times easier to get back off. Dont worry about streaking as it should require a couple coats. IMHO painted backs look awesome.


Agree with SupeDM. Easier to apply, easier to remove.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yup they sure do look awesome! 


















Please excuse the glare! 

I agree, flat black latex house paint and a cheap paint roller does it.


----------



## cvillanueva21 (Mar 10, 2008)

SupeDM and cevvin thanks for the quick response. JWerner2 thanks for great pictures.

I have a few more questions.
1) Will I have to remove the fish before I paint?
2) If so, how long will I have to wait before putting fish in?
3) How do you remove it? Using the glass scraper like the ones for car window decals?
4) Can you still use the Mag-Float device?
5) Does it annoy you that you cannot see from the sides of the aquarium? I'm thinking about doing the sides of my aquarium as well.
6) How many coats did you put on your tank?


----------



## cvillanueva21 (Mar 10, 2008)

SupeDM and cevvin thanks for the quick response. JWerner2 thanks for great pictures.

I have a few more questions.
1) Will I have to remove the fish before I paint?
2) If so, how long will I have to wait before putting fish in?
3) How do you remove it? Using the glass scraper like the ones for car window decals?
4) Can you still use the Mag-Float device?
5) Does it annoy you that you cannot see from the sides of the aquarium? I'm thinking about doing the sides of my aquarium as well.
6) How many coats did you put on your tank?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I spray painted the back of my tank black not the sides. I think it looks good.










BTW I see you're in DC, you should check out www.capitalcichlids.org there's a meeting coming up FEB 21 lots of cool fish people there.


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

cvillanueva21 said:


> SupeDM and cevvin thanks for the quick response. JWerner2 thanks for great pictures.
> 
> I have a few more questions.
> 1) Will I have to remove the fish before I paint?
> ...


1) No, just dont drop any paint in the aquarium
2) na
3) It literally peels off easily.
4) Yes as long as they are not pressing to hard or scraping the paint off.
5) I only did the sides that were facing the wall, and yes that would annoy me.
6) I think it took 4. Just keep applying til you cant see any light coming through. But I apply thin so it dries quickly, It took me about 4 hours.


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

cevvin said:


> cvillanueva21 said:
> 
> 
> > SupeDM and cevvin thanks for the quick response. JWerner2 thanks for great pictures.
> ...


When you think you're done, shine a bright light behind the tank and look throught the front. You'll see any spots that need touching up. :thumb:


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

I spray painted mine and wouldn't do it again. It looks good but there was a tremendous amount of overspary. A fine coat of dried paint is in my basement. It comes right up with a damp rag but its still a PIA. I would use Latex and roll it on next time. Here's some pics of mine.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I wouldnt do the sides unless its an in wall tank. also just a tip put felt on the contact points of any hob filters that you may use. The filters will scratch off the paint otherwise. I allways did mine before setting it up. The paint will scrape off with a old credit card or any other object like that. As far as the mag float I never clean the back glass as algae eats nitrates and you cant see much of the back in my tanks anyway so I dont know about that. And three or four coats usually does it.


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, I love this forum, so many great ideas already, and *** only been reading in here for like a half an hour...


----------

